# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الخلويات وبرامجها >  WindowsLive,Messenger

## abu zo3b

*السلام عليكم إخواني وأخواتي وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر، 
أعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركة

طبعا هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى وأتمنى من الجميع الردد

أقدم لكم برنامج المحادثة الشهير من شركة Microsoft (WindowsLive Messenger( لأجهزة الجيل الثالث 

طبعا صيغة البرنامج .sis أي يشتغل على الأجهزة التي تعمل على نظام التشغل Symbian السلسلة 60(series 60)*

----------

